# Tilt-Shift



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2016)

I bought a used Minolta Auto Bellows III last week and tried it out briefly. I used a 50mm f/1.7 MC lens which means I had to be very close to the subject. This version of the bellows is harder to find, so I waited for a long time to find one.

I used a MC to EOS adapter (no glass) to mount it to my 5D MK III. That worked well, it clears the rail fine. I can both change the bellows length, and focus the combination, but a separate focus rail is how its supposed to work.

Here are a couple of photos of the rig, along with a macro shot of my 24-70L.

I really don't have any big plans for it, just something to play with.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 17, 2016)

Very cool!
Should give a few interesting new possibilities. Haven't tried bellows for many many years, remember it was fun, even when it didn't give the expected result.

BTW: How's progress with your super-mega front-element?


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 18, 2016)

The Contax bellows also has tilt capabilities; adapters might be a bit easier to come by, given that it is a Zeiss mount. They run at $100-200 on eBay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Very cool!
> Should give a few interesting new possibilities. Haven't tried bellows for many many years, remember it was fun, even when it didn't give the expected result.
> 
> BTW: How's progress with your super-mega front-element?



That element was actually a scanning lens for a WWII B25 bomber. It is a two element lens, but not for a camera.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 18, 2016)

It looks very impressive what will you use it for? 
With that set up are you tilting the lens or the camera or both?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> It looks very impressive what will you use it for?
> With that set up are you tilting the lens or the camera or both?



In the photo, the track is mounted to a head that is bolted to my light table that I use for product photography.

The setup as shown is not useful for my products because the bellows is only practical for macro shots. Its just a toy to play with and teach myself more about bellows use. I can use it on the light table for macro photography, and by flipping the camera 90 degrees, I can tilt the plane of focus to get more area in focus front to back, The shift only moves to the left side, I guess you could have a stitched macro, something I've never tried.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks Mt Spokane - I love seeing old equipment being put back into use. Looks like a great piece of engineering - enjoy.


Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks very impressive what will you use it for?
> ...


----------

